
Ask HN: Would this work? Resume into stories by sales person - IvarsIndriks
I noticed that many job seeking individuals struggles to write good resume and stand out of the crowd.<p>Solution: Transfer resume into deeply personal story by professional sales people to attract job opportunities and stand out of the crowd.<p>Would you use such service and how much you are willing to pay for it?
======
overcode
If an employer needs to see a resume first and what you apply with is not a
resume, you won't even get past the first and most basic filter of the hiring
process. There is no good reason to ever do this.

------
world32
I wouldn't use this, for the same reasons other people have said.

Though I would say props for trying to do some market validation and getting
real feedback rather than letting an idea fester in your head without telling
anyone. You will find an idea worth working on eventually.

------
afarrell
Businesses (including nonprofits) hire people to cut costs/risks or raise
revenue (or impact). How would a deeply personal story help convince a hiring
manager that paying this person a competative salary would lead to the
business value?

~~~
IvarsIndriks
Story of how you got to coding and stories about challenges will tell you more
about person for hiring than just resume.

~~~
overcode
The time and place for those is the interview stage.

~~~
notahacker
Or the cover letter, if "how you got into coding" is relevant to why you're
likely to be good at this role

------
shoo
For any place with a reasonably competent hiring process, you won't get
offered a job solely based on your resume. But you might not progress to next
stage in application process if your resume indicates there is no chance that
you are a strong fit for the role (e.g. in extreme cases, application for a
dev role with no evidence of relevant work experience or study or personal
projects). Resume doesn't have to be great, just good enough.

I find it easier to recommend hiring fresh grads with no industry experience &
brief CVs who perform very strongly at hands on programming interviews versus
people with extensive experience who can speak eloquently about their past
roles but do not perform that well when skills are directly measured in
(admittedly, contrived and fairly artificial) interview setting.

------
muzani
No, resumes are for screening someone with a glance, when there are 200 people
to screen. If you want stories, link a blog or portfolio.

------
mkbkn
I would prefer to link that story (personal blog URL) in my traditional-style
resume.

